# Knitting Machine Table for two...



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

There's an ad in the S/O 2000 issue of MKSource magazine for a Knit Wish table for two. This table was designed so that 2 KM's could be installed so that they would work together on the same fabric, like a KM and ribber do. It enables the knitting machines to create reversible color jacquard fabric with seperate designs on each side. Wider knitted fabric with up to 400 needles in use without seams. Almost limitless designs on fabrics could be achieved. 
Has anyone ever heard of or seen one?


----------



## Gilly (Aug 11, 2011)

Try the machine knitting group on Ravelry,I think the subject came up last year.


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Never heard of that one, could be interesting though


----------



## dawn b (Feb 26, 2011)

I went to a MK seminar last year. one of the teachers did just that with 2 machines. She made a special table and adapter to join the carriages. I don't remember who it was. I went to 2 different seminars last year. Grand Rapids, MI and Indiana.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Wow sounds brill, more info needed.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

Does that mean I should not get rid of my old Studio 313?
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

laurelk. said:


> Does that mean I should not get rid of my old Studio 313?
> Laurelk in S.CA


The information on the table advertised electronic and punchcard models can be connected together making the PC KM work with/like the electronic one.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

How are the two beds "hooked" together. Is it a permanent connection?
Laurelk in S. CA


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Kate,
Does this mean that the second machine becomes a extention bed for the first machine? 
If so, do you have to take off the plastic ends of both machines where they are to be joined so that the bars are a continuous run for the carriage?
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Kate,
> Does this mean that the second machine becomes a extention bed for the first machine?
> If so, do you have to take off the plastic ends of both machines where they are to be joined so that the bars are a continuous run for the carriage?
> Sue.


Not an extension, they face each other needle end to needle end on an angle like ^ maybe 90 degrees like a KH/KR there is a connector arm that connects to both K carriages and moves them tog.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Kate,
Silly silly me, I was thinking I needed an extention building onto my knitting room.
How does this differ from using a Passap machine or doing double bed Fairisle on a main bed with a ribber?
Have patience, I'll get with it eventually.
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> Kate,
> Silly silly me, I was thinking I needed an extention building onto my knitting room.
> How does this differ from using a Passap machine or doing double bed Fairisle on a main bed with a ribber?
> Have patience, I'll get with it eventually.
> Sue.


Both beds are knitting for a knit fabric up to 400 needles wide w/o seams, where as the std bed brother is 200 needles with its ribber 400, K200 P200. Double bed fairisle with a ribber is double jacquard, 1 fabric up to 200 needles wide print on Knit side of fabric, floats knit in on back and no pattern/print like on the right/front side. The fairisle on the 2 KMs on the same table would be double sided/reversible with seperate prints knit on each side using up to 3 colors per side. Circular or U style knitting on double bed machines is up to 400 needles, but you can't knit any patterns;at least on the brother double bed, only stockinette st is done in circular or U style knitting. 
Can passap's knit seperate color patterns on both the K & P needles in circular or U style knitting??? Really I can only thing the use for something this wide would be for blankets/bed spreads, drapes. 400 needles knittng one picture U style, almost like a blanket murial...


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Kate,
I think I've finally got it, if I had read your first post again or not gone to bed in the mean time I probably would have picked up on the 400 needle bit.
I would still love to know how you join the two carriages and program the machine to knit over the 400 needles.
Obviously no other domestic machine can do this on its own.
I make pram blankets and it would be nice to be able to have them reversible.
thank you for the information.
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi There,

There is a connecting arm that connects the two carriages on their respective KMs, which are attached on two sides of the table needle ends facing. I have 3 small pics in the add and none that I can see how the fabric is knitted U style, so I figured it has to be like KM/KR but KM/KM in circular knitting.

That's all I have but hope I find one for sale somewhere to take a close look at. As far as double sided baby pram blankets, you can always knit plating. I've not completed a pattern with that st so am not fully aware of its limitations just that it can be done with or without a ribber.

Have a good day,

Kate


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi Kate.
Thanks for getting back to me.
I think I will continue to do Jacquard as I like to use picture designs on the front of the pram blankets but please keep me informed of any new information that you uncover.
Our day is nearly at an end, 23:10 here, it's not been a bad one but I'll try to have an even better one tomorrow.
Hope yours is great.
Sue.


----------



## dayrvica (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,
Is there any link to see and have an idea of how is that Working? I’m really interested!

Thanks


----------



## dayrvica (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi,
Is there any link to see and have an idea of how is that Working? I’m really interested!

Thanks


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Here's a couple of pictures;
https://i.pinimg.com/originals/e6/3a/e7/e63ae7165b9bffd28144dcce96a9ee6a.jpg


----------



## nzazza (Feb 16, 2017)

Cheryl Jiles of Wishknits.com invented and sells the Table for two. Very knowledgeable. 
Www.wishknits.com


----------



## jeffgillies (Nov 25, 2013)

That site doesn't seem to exist anymore. However, using the Wayback Machine I was able to view archived copies of the site which included an information and specifications page for the Table for Two. I scavenged the following 3 pics of fabric samples that are possible using the table.

The table's details page also had photos showing the table w/2 machines attached. 2 attachments for the table are also shown, each available seperately: 

"Motor Brackets" - for attaching the Brother and the Simet motors. 
"Singles Bar" - a connector for the carriages that allows the machines to knit two copies of a garment piece at the same time in any single bed fabric technique, one on each bed. You can knit 2 fronts, 2 backs, 2 sleeves, two tuck stitch afghan panels - simultaneously with each piece on its own machine.

Here are the pics of the sample fabrics --


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

At the time of my original post no one on this site had owned one but one knitter replied that she'd seen a demo with one at a seminar.


----------



## howlett504 (Oct 22, 2019)

I know this post is old, but are you still interested in information about the table for 2? I have one with two brother 940 machines on it.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Yes I am interested, sending you a PM


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

howlett504 said:


> I know this post is old, but are you still interested in information about the table for 2? I have one with two brother 940 machines on it.


Can you post a picture?? How does this work? Can you explain it? Does it work with other brands of machines? Are you selling it? Please tell more. This is very interesting! Thanks.


----------



## DawnGilm (Sep 12, 2019)

Yes - pictures please! I'm also very interested...


----------



## verwin (Jan 30, 2015)

Sounds like they work in unison, like one's a lead and the other follows maybe?. I thought maybe the needle beds were connected somehow enabling you to knit seamlessly across both beds. But I don't know yet. Thanks if you can post. Sounds intriguing.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

It'll work with Brother, Silver Reed & Toyotas. The 2 machines knit together like a machine and ribber do but 2 knitting machines knitting patterns. It'd be more than nice if someone would start building them again or sell the plans, parts list & building instructions for one.


----------



## howlett504 (Oct 22, 2019)

The two machines are joined by removing the sinker plates from the carriages and replacing them with a special one-piece plate that looks similar to using a ribbing attachment. One machine is always upside down, so to create a double knit fabric, you have to remember to flip your pattern when programming. Easy to do on the brother, I can't speak for any other machine. The tilt of the plates that the machines attach to are at a different angle than a standard machine and ribber...more like the passap set up. It works best when you have two opposing patterns with no more than 3 floats, but I've used longer floats without problems. If you've done hand knit double-knit you'll understand how the yarns are passed back and forth to create two patterns. To create a double width knit, the carriages are set to slip in one direction, example, knit left to right on top bed, slip left to right on bottom bed, knit right to left on bottom bed while the top bed is slipping. I have some pictures I can post, just might take me awhile to find them. I packed everything away when we moved, so if nothing else, I can break them out of their boxes and get some detailed photos. The last time I talked to Cheryl Jiles, she could no longer get the aluminum bar stock to create more but that was many years ago, so supply sources may have improved. I talked to Cheryl's hubby about 3 years ago and Cheryl was no longer able to support knitting because of family illness.


----------



## hannahb2014 (Dec 30, 2016)

Good evening,

This is an amazing idea! I love those scarves. Can someone please post some pictures/video of the machines knitting? I have an idea in my head of what it would look like but want to see it for real


----------



## anasztaizia (Jul 30, 2012)

did you sell this last year? If not, I would be interested.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi again I sent you a pm, am still interested


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

I know this is old post but it is fascinating! I bet there is no way to get lessons. ANy more info somewhere?


----------



## sharronaw (Jul 12, 2013)

This is fascinating- sure wish I could see one in action. Kate were you able to get it? Sharron


----------

